# Clinical Research in Karachi, Pakistan



## Dr.Maria123 (Mar 4, 2011)

On behalf of Aklima Clinical Research, I am pleased to announce that we have launched 2 training programs for students and professionals interested in clinical research. It is being conducted in collaboration with a prestigious and reputed institute by the name of Norton Training Institute, USA. Upon completion of this training program the trainee will receive a globally accepted certificate directly from Norton Training Institute, USA. 
The advantages of these courses are:
>> Rapid access (3-6 months) to a well paid and dynamic job
>> Chronic shortage of Clinical Research Professionals
>> Additional qualification that helps in speedy promotion
>> Increase in salary 
>> Excellent certification for students and professionals planning to immigrate to USA, Canada and Europe
The courses being offered are: 
Clinical Research Associate Program: MD/MBBS/BDS/FCPS, B.Pharm., M.Pharm., Pharm. D, B.Sc., M.Sc., PhD (Life Sciences, Allied Health Sciences, Registered Nurses
Clinical Investigator/Clinical Coordinator Program: MD/MBBS/BDS/FCPS
For more details and information please visit us at 

aklimaresearch

Please find the enrollment form in the attachments or you may download it from our website mentioned above.
Best regards, 
Dr Maria Wahaj
Clinical Research Associate
Aklima Clinical Research
91-Clifton Shahre-e-Iran, Karachi
Office Ph. : 00 92 21 (35839623, 35293401-23) Ext: 116
Fax: 00 92-21- 5293422


----------



## Danny Boi (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks like a nice opportunity !


----------



## shumaila_syed (Mar 15, 2011)

My name is shumaila, I have completed my BS(4 year) in Bio chemistry recently from Karachi University, i want to apply for clinical research course , so please help me and give me information about this course.when it will start and how much fees of this course . please reply soon as possible 
Thanks & Regards
Shumaila Aziz 
#confused #confused


----------



## Danny Boi (Jan 4, 2011)

Why don't you call them ?The number is there -_-


----------



## Dr. R (Sep 27, 2011)

Dr Maria,

ure website doesnt mention fees for each course, kindly let me know


----------



## Maryum Ahmar (Sep 12, 2014)

please tell me the job nature of a ccrp holder,also its salery.


----------



## aliwahidch (Sep 19, 2016)

*Intoduction*

This is Ali Wahid, Biostatistician/hospital data analyst by profession. I worked 6 years in KSA.


----------

